# Wheat foodstuff



## Granny (Apr 9, 2014)

I guess this could go under either books or food forums, but probably more people eat than read books since the latter is optional, so I put it with food.

I got a cookbook recently titled *Wheat Belly Cookbook* by William Davis, MD.  It's an interesting read. Dr. Davis is a preventative cardiologist.  The front flap states that genetic changes to modern-day wheat have created a "Frankengrain" that our bodies can't fully digest, causing a myriad of destructive health effects including arthritis, acid reflux, skin disorders, brain fog and other neurological conditions, and weight gain - all from a food we are advised to eat more of.  There are a bunch of (surprising) health issues brought up in the book that are adversely affected by wheat according to this doctor.  

The way food is being grown, prepared, and packaged these days, nothing surprises me.  Reading the contents on the labels is enough to scare you to death.  I'm sure it will be more expensive than just buying a 5 lb. bag of flour but I think I'm going to try out some of the recipes to see how they are.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)

[MENTION=42916]Derideo_Te[/MENTION] has lots of insights on this subject.

My sister quit wheat. That was the only change she made, and she lost 40 pounds in six months.

 [MENTION=41527]Pogo[/MENTION] has a similar tale to tell.


----------



## Pennywise (Apr 9, 2014)

I read WHEAT BELLY when it came out. Quite eye opening, continuing the traditions of Dr Robert Atkins, whose work has saved millions.

There are assholes out there who think this is a fad, and there are powerful lobbying groups that keep the bullshit USDA Food Pyramid in place. Crony Capitalism and Big Pharma are as responsible for the obesity epidemic as the people who consume the products.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 9, 2014)

Granny said:


> I guess this could go under either books or food forums, but probably more people eat than read books since the latter is optional, so I put it with food.
> 
> I got a cookbook recently titled *Wheat Belly Cookbook* by William Davis, MD.  It's an interesting read. Dr. Davis is a preventative cardiologist.  The front flap states that genetic changes to modern-day wheat have created a "Frankengrain" that our bodies can't fully digest, causing a myriad of destructive health effects including arthritis, acid reflux, skin disorders, brain fog and other neurological conditions, and weight gain - all from a food we are advised to eat more of.  There are a bunch of (surprising) health issues brought up in the book that are adversely affected by wheat according to this doctor.
> 
> The way food is being grown, prepared, and packaged these days, nothing surprises me.  Reading the contents on the labels is enough to scare you to death.  I'm sure it will be more expensive than just buying a 5 lb. bag of flour but I think I'm going to try out some of the recipes to see how they are.



Not having read the book I cannot comment about the content. However I can tell you about gluten allergies and sensitivities. For starters they are a spectrum. From so mild as to be attributed to something else to severe enough to be life threatening. I am fortunate to be on the lower end of the spectrum and daughter is even lower.

However those on the lower end are actually at greater risk because the allergy goes undetected. My daughter was checked twice for Celiac and came up as being free of any gluten allergy using the tests available at the time. It was only when she was diagnosed with clinical depression that our GP made the connection that this is a gluten allergy symptom and had her retested using the more recently developed DNA tests that her allergy was confirmed. 

That was 12 years ago and interestingly enough my daughter has started to grow taller just recently. Not common for someone in their upper 20's to start gaining height but the assumption is that the allergy was stunting her growth and once it was removed and her body had the opportunity to rid itself of the wheat toxicity it could get on with completing her natural growth cycle.

So gluten allergies manifest themselves in many diverse ways. Irritable bowel syndrome is often misdiagnosed but it is common for Celiacs who are not sticking to a gluten free diet. We had a neighbor who only discovered her gluten allergy when she was 60. It is like she has a new lease on life now.

But not everyone has a gluten allergy. Take the test and if you don't have it you don't need to be on a gluten free diet. Stick with pizza and cookies and you will be fine.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 9, 2014)

Google Leaky Gut Syndrome.
The wheat from thousands of years ago is not the wheat grown today. Gluten is bad for the body whether you have celiac or not. I lost 40 lbs going gluten free and I don't have near the problems I had before. GERD went away, bowels are semi back to normal, my RA is not deforming my joints and flare ups are not as common.


----------



## Granny (Apr 9, 2014)

This doctor addresses gluten in the book and says that a lot of stuff labeled "gluten free" isn't.  I've never had any food allergies so it was good to read some of the above posts going into what gluten allergies can cause.  It's amazing sometimes to see what havoc different foods and/or ingredients can raise.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2014)

Being gluten free is not that bad. No pasta. No bread. Read labels on sauces, etc (Sweet Baby Ray's BARBQUE sauce is GF). I don't miss the pasta. I don't miss cakes and pie crusts (except I miss it on peach cobbler) and cookies. I can eat all the meat I want, veggies, fruits. Just takes some getting used to in your taste buds and mind cravings. Your body will thank you for NOT giving in.

For snacks..I chow on doritos cool ranch. Gluten free. For cereal, I love Rice Chex or Honey Nut Chex...GF.
People are waking up. So are food distributers. I ragged on Ralphs for so long, they finally started carrying just a little bit of it. Now? It's ALL over their store...everywhere. No more spending high prices at specialty health food stores. I told Ralphs in an email "do you realize how many people go to health food stores and spend A LOT of money and you could tap in to that market??" and they finally got the lightbulb over their head and did it.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 10, 2014)

Another good recommendation;

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Grain-Brain-Surprising-Sugar-Your-Killers/dp/031623480X]Grain Brain: The Surprising Truth about Wheat, Carbs, and Sugar--Your Brain&#39;s Silent Killers: David Perlmutter, Kristin Loberg: 9780316234801: Amazon.com: Books[/ame]


----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2014)

Complete List of Gluten-Free Foods

Gluten-Free Safe Foods Master Lists | Elegantly, Gluten-Free


----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2014)

http://www4.meijer.com/mealbox/PDFs/National-Brand-Gluten-Free-Listing.pdf


----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2014)

Products without Gluten Containing Ingredients | Hormel Foods


----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2014)

btw....I swear by the GF Bisquik. I make a bunch of dollar size pancakes, freeze them, nuke one or two for breakfast. Hubby, roomies, inlaws..they come in and want a pancake and have no clue they are GF and will eat them all if I let them. The biscuits are great too. And, add a bit of sugar and there is the pie crust! Make sure you get some GF Bisquik. Comes in handy when everyone is stuffing their faces with garlic french bread and you have a hankering for some too. Just make a few of your own and add garlic. Ta da!


----------



## Politico (Apr 10, 2014)

Pennywise said:


> I read WHEAT BELLY when it came out. Quite eye opening, continuing the traditions of Dr Robert Atkins, whose work has saved millions.
> 
> There are assholes out there who think this is a fad, and there are powerful lobbying groups that keep the bullshit USDA Food Pyramid in place. Crony Capitalism and Big Pharma are as responsible for the obesity epidemic as the people who consume the products.



The obesity epidemic isn't about wheat. It's fatass Americans, their Burger King diets and lack of control. There are people that have celiac. But when half the population suddenly starts claiming they have some form of it after reading a book, that is a fad. Then they all lose weight and say see? It works. But they seem to miss the part where they all say things like Gracie. It's not so bad. No pasta, no bread, etc. Well guess what happens when you stop stuffing your face with cake? Duh you lose weight. It ain't magic or wheat. The Atkins diet also addresses this by cutting out carbs and satiating with protein and fat. It makes you eat less as a matter of course. Calories go down, weight goes down and whalaa! No more fatass.

Now the difference I will add is Atkins was not a fad. Shouldn't even be put in the same sentence with that guy Penny. Davies piled onto the works of a half dozen researchers going decades back to write a book. Atkins devoted almost his entire career to his research. There were sound principles and he had decades of actual results under his belt. Problem is as much as it works, people still have the same problem....themselves. So eventually dive into a bag of Taco Bell with a Twinkie chaser.

Now seeing how the internets work I know I will be attacked, called names and accused of saying or supporting things I made no reference to.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2014)

When they all say things like Gracie? Um. Ok.
I'm just trying to help those who want to go gluten free for a health reason. Soooooooo sorry. Not.


----------



## Politico (Apr 10, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Being gluten free is not that bad. No pasta. No bread. Read labels on sauces, etc (Sweet Baby Ray's BARBQUE sauce is GF).





Politico said:


> Now seeing how the internets work I know I will be attacked, called names and accused of saying or supporting things I made no reference to.





Gracie said:


> When they all say things like Gracie? Um. Ok.
> I'm just trying to help those who want to go gluten free for a health reason. Soooooooo sorry. Not.



Umm yes. You did say that. All I did was quote you. Yet you claim I challenged your reasons. Case and point.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2014)

Of course I said it. It's gluten free stuff. Now, if someone is stuffing their face with gluten and they can, and are obese, sure. You have a point. But what if they are not obese, but have irritable bowel symptoms (which CAN make you a skinny mini what with all the pooping), arthritis, and a multitude of digestive probs..going gluten free can help. The body is having a hard time processing the gluten.
I don't know where you think I am challenging anyone about being gluten free.


----------



## Politico (Apr 10, 2014)

So we agree. I did not not deny the existence of Celiac or your intentions. I only quoted you.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2014)

Color me confused. The "just like Gracie" seemed like you were saying I was excusing someone stuffing their face. Maybe I read it wrong..or took it in the wrong context. It's late. Getting sleepy. So..sorry.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 10, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Being gluten free is not that bad. No pasta. No bread. Read labels on sauces, etc (Sweet Baby Ray's BARBQUE sauce is GF). I don't miss the pasta. I don't miss cakes and pie crusts (except I miss it on peach cobbler) and cookies. I can eat all the meat I want, veggies, fruits. Just takes some getting used to in your taste buds and mind cravings. Your body will thank you for NOT giving in.
> 
> For snacks..I chow on doritos cool ranch. Gluten free. For cereal, I love Rice Chex or Honey Nut Chex...GF.
> People are waking up. So are food distributers. I ragged on Ralphs for so long, they finally started carrying just a little bit of it. Now? It's ALL over their store...everywhere. No more spending high prices at specialty health food stores. I told Ralphs in an email "do you realize how many people go to health food stores and spend A LOT of money and you could tap in to that market??" and they finally got the lightbulb over their head and did it.



Do you know what is really cool to make with Rice Chex? Rice Krispie squares. Except that they are more like Rice Chex blobs and they are way nicer in texture. Same recipe but you just substitute the Rice Checx for the Rice Krispies. (FYI Rice Krispies are not GF unless specifically labeled as such.)

In theory this is what Rice Chex are supposed to look like;






Reality is closer to this;






But it isn't what they look like. It is how they taste and there is something awesome about the sticky crunchiness that you only get with Rice Chex.


----------



## cereal_killer (Apr 10, 2014)

I quit all wheat and gluten products 9 months ago. As an athlete it has helped me tremendously.  No more sore joints, bloat, gas, and lethargy. I have more energy, my joints don't ache anymore, bloat is gone and haven't had gas pains in months.

I highly recommend a wheat and gluten free diet. Another true story involves my girlfriend. Just over a year ago she was diagnosed with a auto-immune disease (Hashimoto's) Went to see another doctor who specializes in curing the body from the inside out because she didn't want to be on drugs the rest of her life. The doctor did a food allergy tests on her and found that she was extremely allergic to Gluten. Not celiac though, just very allergic.

The doctor put her on a gluten free diet and she followed it to a T. Just last month she was tested again to see how the numbers were for her auto-immune and she's cured. Gone! No more Hashimoto's 

People don't realize that food allergies and wheat products are horrendous for our health. I'd be willing to bet a majority of disease is caused from food allergies that people are not even aware of having.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 10, 2014)

cereal_killer said:


> I quit all wheat and gluten products 9 months ago. As an athlete it has helped me tremendously.  No more sore joints, bloat, gas, and lethargy. I have more energy, my joints don't ache anymore, bloat is gone and haven't had gas pains in months.
> 
> I highly recommend a wheat and gluten free diet. Another true story involves my girlfriend. Just over a year ago she was diagnosed with a auto-immune disease (Hashimoto's) Went to see another doctor who specializes in curing the body from the inside out because she didn't want to be on drugs the rest of her life. The doctor did a food allergy tests on her and found that she was extremely allergic to Gluten. Not celiac though, just very allergic.
> 
> ...



Maybe that is the big reason for my good health. I don't eat much... And what I do eat, is healthful, as far as science knows now, and as of this post.  

Good for you and your woman, C_K.    I admire people who take control of their health and try to work _with_ their body's efforts instead of against them.


----------



## Politico (Apr 11, 2014)

Agreed Aqua. If someone has a problem and making changes helps I say go for it.

And Gracie it doesn't matter if you are eating Gluten or not. If you are 'stuffing your face' with more calories than you burn that is why you are fat.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 11, 2014)

Politico said:


> Agreed Aqua. If someone has a problem and making changes helps I say go for it.
> 
> And Gracie it doesn't matter if you are eating Gluten or not. If you are 'stuffing your face' with more calories than you burn that is why you are fat.



Um, Politico? I am not fat. Where did you get that assumption?


----------



## Politico (Apr 11, 2014)

I didn't. Again case and point.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 11, 2014)

Whatever.


----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 11, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Being gluten free is not that bad. No pasta. No bread. Read labels on sauces, etc (Sweet Baby Ray's BARBQUE sauce is GF). I don't miss the pasta. I don't miss cakes and pie crusts (except I miss it on peach cobbler) and cookies. I can eat all the meat I want, veggies, fruits. Just takes some getting used to in your taste buds and mind cravings. Your body will thank you for NOT giving in.
> 
> For snacks..I chow on doritos cool ranch. Gluten free. For cereal, I love Rice Chex or Honey Nut Chex...GF.
> People are waking up. So are food distributers. I ragged on Ralphs for so long, they finally started carrying just a little bit of it. Now? It's ALL over their store...everywhere. No more spending high prices at specialty health food stores. I told Ralphs in an email "do you realize how many people go to health food stores and spend A LOT of money and you could tap in to that market??" and they finally got the lightbulb over their head and did it.



Isn't it possible  you lost 40 pounds because you cut out pasta, white bread, cakes and pies, cookies, etc.?  I was dating a man for a while who supposedly had a gluten allergy. He just ate a lot of corn flakes and bread and other things made from rice flour.  He didn't lose any weight (and he needed to).


----------



## Politico (Apr 11, 2014)

Yes it is likely cutting out pasta and cake is the reason they lost wieght


----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 11, 2014)

I don't think it is gluten that is the issue as far as weight. If you eat a diet full of starches and sweets, you will have a weight problem. If you cut out eating a lot of bread, pasta and pastries, you will lose weight.


----------



## seeJudy (Apr 20, 2014)

Granny, if wheat is the only ingredient you can get, I mean, when you make a meal only with water, salt and wheat, I believe that each one who is fortunate to eat that one meal would never get additional weight ... don't I? Therefore, it's not wheat flour that makes you fat, it's a kind of food which made from sugar, cream/fat and wheat flour ...


----------



## Politico (Apr 20, 2014)

What makes you fat is eating more calories than you burn.


----------



## seeJudy (Apr 21, 2014)

I never see a poor person, the only food who would obtain is made from water, a little salt and wheat flour, would gain flesh ...


----------

